# Abu Garcia 9000 (red)



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I found one of these for 110, haven't bought it yet but I was wondering what you guys think of these reels. 
Thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

It would depend on the condition of the reel
The Red 9000 is very prone to boat rash and the side plates are easily nicked.
When they came out in the 1970's they retailed for over $100 in 1977. Since you could buy a new Mustang for $2500
that should give an idea on how valuable Abu felt about it.
A new 8600 then was $39.99, 

9000C was Abu's finest reel at the time.
They were considered one of the finest Drum Reels made. Most of the fellas on the OBX piers in the Day either had a couple or wanted a couple. They can be improved by Smoothie Drag washers. It is a wonderfully smooth reel for casting.

If it sat in a closet as opposed to being fished every day that is a good deal. 
As new in the box ones are offered on Ebay for $275-$300.
The ones with wear go for $100 and up

The mechanics are made of Brass and if the reel was used a great deal it will be loose. If it feels tight and the handle does not wobble and the reel's screw slots are not marred up then it would be a good buy.

I have owned four Red nines, I sold a couple and traded one for a Surfstick
in the Day. I have one now and while it will lag some in distance due to the size and weight of the spool, I would not hesitate to use it. All my Largest Drums were caught on 8600's and 9000's. I used them up until 2001
when I went to the "Asian Connection"...


----------

